# Any Lacrosse fans out there?



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

This is a GREAT time for lacrosse fans as the brackets for D-1 and D-3 were announced. 

In D-1 it looks like this:

First Round
May 10-11
Quarterfinals
May 17-18
Semifinals
May 24
Final
May 26
Champion

(1) Duke (16-1)
Loyola (Md.) (7-6)

Ohio State (10-5)
(8) Cornell (11-3)


(5) Johns Hopkins (8-5)
Hofstra (10-5)

Navy (9-5)
(4) North Carolina (8-5)


(3) Syracuse (12-2)
Canisius (10-5)

Colgate (11-5)
(6) Notre Dame (13-2)


(7) Maryland (9-5)
Denver (10-6)

UMBC (12-3)
(2) Virginia (12-3)

I'm rooting for Duke, since they got screwed 2 years ago, unless they match up with Syracuse(who's my favorite team). Syracuse missed the playoffs last year for first time in like 27 years so it's great to see them back. Looks like they will matchup with Virginia in a rematch of their early season OT game.

In D-3: (I couldn't get the stupid bracket to copy)you can look at it here:

http://www.ncaa.com/lacrosse-mens/default.aspx?id=316

Salisbury Steak(I played for their rival Washington College) is once again undefeated and it will take a big upset to knock them off. Washington College Sho' men play Lynchburg first but have a tough matchup with Gettysburg in the next round.


Any fans out there and who ya got to win it all?


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I used to play when I was a kid but I don't follow it.

It's a fun game. Really hard to get a hang of at the start imo.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I can't say I am a harcore follower of lacrosse but I do watch and enjoy it when I do see it.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

I played Lax for most of my life. I love the sport. When it came to the Link (Philly), I got a chance to watch the semis and the finals. Virginia was just dominant that year though. When they announced the list for First Team All-America, about 5 players were listed from VA. 

Go Hopkins!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

i just recently got into it. one of my roommates plays goalie for our college team and we started going to his games. it is now one of my favorite sports to watch. our school just missed qualifying for the D3 tournament. we lost in the semis during OT to a team we destroyed earlier in the season. it was a terrible game.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Yup- it's a great sport. I've played for over 15 years now. I made it up to 4 Final Fours and the crowd and people you met were almost better than the games.

All_in_GSP- the only thing I can't agree with you on is Hopkins. Syracuse and JHU no likey each other. :thumb02:

mjbish23- that's cool you just started playing. :thumbsup:
The year I was at Washington College we got a new coach and had a pretty bad year. WC normally is in the tourney but we went 6-8 and missed out. :boo01:

Simplynate- it definitely can be hard to pick up at first.

mIsman23- all tournament games will be on ESPNU and then regular ESPN for the semi-finals and finals. :thumbsup:



Memorial Day weekend is going to awesome: 2 semifinal lax games, UFC 84 that night, I do a triathlon on Sun. morning and then get the championship game on Monday.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Alright judging from the massive amount of replies I can tell everyone was waiting on pins and needles for the results of this year's tournament. Wait no longer fans, er fan...


SYRACUSE UNIVERSITY IS ONCE AGAIN CHAMPS!!!!

They defeated their hated rival Johns Hopkins 13-10 to win their 10th lacrosse title- most in NCAA history. WOOT! :happy03:



The wait is over and you may now go back to the sound of crickets in this thread.


----------

